# Cancellation of Critical Skills Visa Application



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,
I applied for a Critical skills visa at SA Consulate, Mumbai, India on 31st May, 2016.
They rejected my application by saying “Confirmation of Engineering skills from an irrelevant council”. 
But, to my knowledge; SAQA (who evaluates overseas education) certificates and IITPSA (Professional body for IT Professional) registration and Confirmation of skills’ certificates along with other relevant Education and Experience letters, are the only documents need to submit for applying CSV for South Africa.

I am not sure, if they are referring ECSA (Engineering Council of South Africa) certificate. I believe, as I applied for a Critical skill i.e. Information Technology & Communications (ICT), I need to get registered with IITPSA only as an IT professional, NOT ECSA registration.
So, it should be confirmation of IT skills for which I applied as a Critical skill and all my experience and employment are in IT area.

Though I have done a Diploma in Electrical Engineering but I believe that I do not need any Engineering skills certificate from an accredited institute from SA. 
Few of my friends have already received CSV with similar Educational background, Experience and for same Critical skill.

Now, I have appealed against their decision of cancellation of my CSV application. But, still I doubt on their final decision.

Kindly let me know, how to deal in this situation. 
Is there any email id or contact number to whom I can write and take a help?

Thanks in advance!

Best regards,
Sandeep


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

how many days they took decide your outcome?
you can take your issue to the director general for critical skills VISA is very competitive person. Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION.
Mr phindwe referring your application no.


----------



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

sri sri said:


> how many days they took decide your outcome?
> you can take your issue to the director general for critical skills VISA is very competitive person. Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION.
> Mr phindwe referring your application no.


Thanks a lot Sri.
Initially, they rejected after two months with a reason "one document is missing" but that required document was attached and folded in a same bunch which they could not see.
Later on, again after two more months in July; they cancelled with this new reason.

Well, I have written to Mr. Phindwe now. Lets see now.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

hi sandeep
share me your no.
mine 7095738789


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sand2502 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for a Critical skills visa at SA Consulate, Mumbai, India on 31st May, 2016.
> They rejected my application by saying “Confirmation of Engineering skills from an irrelevant council”.
> But, to my knowledge; SAQA (who evaluates overseas education) certificates and IITPSA (Professional body for IT Professional) registration and Confirmation of skills’ certificates along with other relevant Education and Experience letters, are the only documents need to submit for applying CSV for South Africa.
> ...


Hi Sandeep , please let me know the outcome of your application. I have the similar issue. Please advise if I need to get ecsa. I am qualified in non IT but working in IT

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

j.naresh89 said:


> Hi Sandeep , please let me know the outcome of your application. I have the similar issue. Please advise if I need to get ecsa. I am qualified in non IT but working in IT
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Consulate office said that appeal outcome may take 6-8 months also.
So, I would suggest you to re-apply rather than appealing against their Cancellation decision.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sand2502 said:


> Consulate office said that appeal outcome may take 6-8 months also.
> So, I would suggest you to re-apply rather than appealing against their Cancellation decision.
> 
> Regards,
> Sandeep


Thanks. Let me know outcome once you are done


j.naresh89 said:


> Hi Sandeep , please let me know the outcome of your application. I have the similar issue. Please advise if I need to get ecsa. I am qualified in non IT but working in IT
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vj2017 (Aug 9, 2017)

Appreciate if you can update on the status. I'm yet to apply for skill assessment and applied at saqa.


----------

